# Was ist denn bloß los hier???



## Downforced27 (3. Januar 2015)

Bin grad echt am verzweifeln. Ich hab nachdem ich schon 2,5 Jahre XC und AM gefahren bin nun diesen Sommer mit DH fahren angefangen. Ich hab allerdings das Problem das wenn irgendwelche Hindernisse wie Steine, Wurzeln... kommen ich mich einfach nicht auf dem Rad halten kann. Aber woran liegt das? Gibt es so ein Geheimnis quasi wie so ne Allzweckwaffe fürs DHlern? Oder könnte es daran liegen das ich einfach mit 130mm vorn und 160mm hinten zu wenig Federweg hab? Bin bis jetzt auch nur in Braunlage gefahren das soll ja noch nicht ganz so schwer sein aber selbst dort komm ich nicht klar.


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Januar 2015)

130 vorne und 160 hinten? wasn des bitte für nen radl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (3. Januar 2015)

Ist denn eher eine mentale oder eine fahrtechnische Sache (wahrscheinlich beides)? Wichtig wäre eine Analyse deiner Fahrtechnik und dann kann man die Baustellen beackern, die Dich einbremsen. Hast Du mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs absolviert? Das wäre eine gute Maßnahme, ansonsten ist eine Video-Analyse auch hilfreich.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Downforced27 (3. Januar 2015)

@Marc B 
Eher fahrtechnisch aber es könnte auch mentales Zeuch mitspielen wobei ich mir ja sonst alles trau und allen sch..ß mitfahr. Ein Fahrtechnikkurs würde aber schon einige Probleme lösen. Warscheinlich liegt es an den Beinen denn die drückt man doch durch bzw. macht man die doch so komisch steif oder? Hab ich damals nämlich nicht so extrem gemacht und daran wirds gelegen haben. Sieht man ja immer auf gopro Videos wo das Gesicht gefilmt wird. Muss das morgen mal mit dem Hardtail ausdoktorn und dann schreib ich dazu nochmal was.

@damianfromhell 
das ist ein auf Urban umgebautes Kona Stinky Six. Der Fehler wird aber noch behoben.


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Januar 2015)

Wichtig ist immer locker bleiben und mit dem Rad mitgehen und sich net gegen sperren


----------



## Braunbaer (3. Januar 2015)

Downforced27 schrieb:


> Bin bis jetzt auch nur in Braunlage gefahren das soll ja noch nicht ganz so schwer sein aber selbst dort komm ich nicht klar.



Braunlage finde ich schon ziemlich rumpelig. Probiers doch mal auf einer eher flowigen Strecke, z.B. Willingen Freeride oder MSB-X-Trail.


----------



## Downforced27 (3. Januar 2015)

Ja hatte ich auch vor dieses Jahr mal den MSB in Angriff zu nehmen. Willingen ist mir ein bissel weit und da ich noch Schüler bin müsste mich da wer hinfahren. Was ich oben gemeint habe mit den Beinen ist das man doch die Oberschenkelmuskeln anspannt und der rest locker bleibt oder? Hab mir mal einige Trainingsvideos von Klausmann und Co angesehen und die machen das alle so oder? Schaut zumindest so aus.


----------



## chiefrock (3. Januar 2015)

Downforced27 schrieb:


> @Marc B
> Warscheinlich liegt es an den Beinen denn die drückt man doch durch bzw. macht man die doch so komisch steif oder? Hab ich damals nämlich nicht so extrem gemacht und daran wirds gelegen haben. Sieht man ja immer auf gopro Videos wo das Gesicht gefilmt wird.



Öhm.. wie meinen?

Grüße.


----------



## Downforced27 (3. Januar 2015)

@chiefrock 
wenn du Wurzeln, Steine, Treppen... hast und du dort recht schnell runter willst spannst du dann deine Oberschenkelmuskeln an oder nicht?


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Januar 2015)

Ich net ich nutze den federweg meiner arme und Beine und lasse des Rad unter mir arbeiten. Zentral im Rad stehen ist auch wichtig


----------



## Downforced27 (4. Januar 2015)

Ok aber dann rutsch ich ab. Woran liegt das und was kann ich dagegen machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (4. Januar 2015)

Hm okay des klingt merkwürdig


----------



## Marc B (4. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt, eine Ferndiagnose ist schwierig, man müsste Dich fahren sehen  Du solltest wie schon geschrieben wurde locker und zentral auf dem Rad stehen, die Last liegt dabei auf den Beinen. Bam Hill hat mich für ein kleines Tutorial-Video gefilmt, hier die Unterscheidung der entspannten Grundposition und der vorgespannten Aktivposition:






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Downforced27 (4. Januar 2015)

Ey danke, geil das ist quasi DAS VIDEO was ich schon die ganze Zeit such. Muss morgen direkt mal sehen wie ichs hinbekomm. Villeich war es auch einfach nur ein Fehler dirket als ersten Trail den DH in Braunlage zu fahren.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. Januar 2015)

Was ist denn da für ne Gabel drin?

Das bike hat ab Werk 160mm vorne o und damit 66 Grad LW, da dann einfach mal 3cm weniger macht das ganze nicht besser.
Das sich das nicht gut fährt glaube ich direkt.


----------



## noocelo (4. Januar 2015)

@Downforced27 'Mastering Mountain Bike Skills' von brian lopes mal gelesen?


----------



## Downforced27 (4. Januar 2015)

Ist ne Manitou Stance und nein das Buch hab ich nicht gelesen werd ich mir aber zulegen. Gibts das auf deutsch oder ist das alles englisch?

Es soll jetzt aber ne 180er rein damits schön flach wird. Hat auch nur noch 9 Gänge und ne Kettenführung bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (4. Januar 2015)

Downforced27 schrieb:


> Gibts das auf deutsch oder ist das alles englisch?


beides.


----------



## Downforced27 (4. Januar 2015)

Hab mich heut mal aufs Hardtail geschwungen und mir nen Weg gesucht wo man gut üben kann. Bin dann auf ein Weg mit vielen Faustgroßen Steinen gestoßen und den bin ich einfach so lang gefahren bis alles so ablief wie im Video. Bin ihn erstmal langsamer gefahren und dann halt gesteigert. Lief schon ganz gut. Am ende konnte ich ihn mit dem XC Bike so ungefähr mit 30 km/h runterfahren das wären mit dem DH also ungefähr 45km/h. Es geht zwar immernoch zu steigern ist für mich aber schon in Ordnung so. Mit dem abfedern mach ich es bis jetzt so das die Beine locker sind und kleine Unebenheiten einfach mitnehmen und bei diesen größeren Steinen und ner Wurzel mit dem Durchmesser von 15cm fahr ich an drück sie weg und wenn das Hinterrad das Objekt verlässt geh ich tiefer und spann die Oberschenkelmuskeln an. Das hat bis jetzt am besten funktioniert. Muss nur mal sehen das ich die Woche mein Bike in die Werkstatt bring und mir noch ne größere Gabel besorg. Wo wir grad dabei sind wenn jemand ne 180mm mit 1,5er Steuerrohr hat und nich mehr als 150€ will dann her damit.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. Januar 2015)

http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/cate...ce_neg=all&f_travel[]=160-180&f_travel[]=180-


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Januar 2015)

Downforced27 schrieb:


> Muss nur mal sehen das ich die Woche mein Bike in die Werkstatt bring und mir noch ne größere Gabel besorg.


Ist der Rahmen überhaupt dafür freigegeben? Du kannst nicht einfach ne fette Gabel in irgendeinen Rahmen klatschen und dann annehmen, dass du dann ein DH-Bike unterm Hintern hast.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. Januar 2015)

@Al_Borland 
Klar kann der TE das, er baut ja auch einfach viel kürzere Gabeln ein, dann geht länger bestimmt auch


----------



## Downforced27 (4. Januar 2015)

Bin auch der meinung wenn 3 cm weniger gehen ist 2 cm mehr auch kein Problem.


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Januar 2015)

ist die frage was es ist


----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. Januar 2015)

Downforced27 schrieb:


> Bin auch der meinung wenn 3 cm weniger gehen ist 2 cm mehr auch kein Problem.


----------



## aufgehts (4. Januar 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> @Al_Borland
> Klar kann der TE das, er baut ja auch einfach viel kürzere Gabeln ein, dann geht länger bestimmt auch



logisch geht das......
immer druff und finger weg von der bremse.


----------



## Al_Borland (4. Januar 2015)

So gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (6. Januar 2015)

Fahrtechnik ist das Wichtigste, aber mal ketzerische Frage:

Ist die Federung auch ordentlich abgestimmt? Federweg allein ist nicht alles.

Zum eventuellen Umbau. Einfach größere Gabel iss nich. Bei mehr als 10mm ändert sich die Geo schon erheblich. Zudem steigen die Lastspitzen durch den größeren Hebel und der Rahmen ist eventuell dafür nicht ausgelegt. Deswegen auch Herstellerfreigaben für die max. Einbaulänge (was nicht mit Federweg gleichzusetzen ist).
Aber man kann einfach nach ner besseren Gabel ausschau halten. Zwischen ner Pike 130mm und ner Fox 32 Evolution z.B. aus 2012 sind Welten.


----------



## Downforced27 (6. Januar 2015)

Ja eingestellt isses nahezu perfekt. Der Typ von dem ichs hab war so mein gewicht deswegen gehts. Normalerweise ist ja ne 160er drin aber da find ich keine mit 1.5er Rohr deswegen soll eine 170er oder 180er rein. Das wird der Rahmen bei meinen 50 kg schon abkönnen. Zumal ich noch Anfänger bin und sowieso nicht so krassen Scheiß fahr. Ist auch nur übergangsweise bis ich das Geld für ein Propain Rage zam hab dann kommts wieder weg. War halt einfach nur fürn Einstieg gedacht.


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. Januar 2015)

Dann nimmst du eine 160 mm Tapered Gabel.


----------



## Enginejunk (14. Januar 2015)

ne 180er gabel ist kein problem, geht auch eine 200mm DC gabel (is ja dieselbe enbaulänge). fahre selbst eine marzocchi 66 (180mm) und es fährt sich schon wesentlich besser als mit der 160er. 

als meine 66 zum service war habe ich mal aus spass eine 130er tora reingesteckt. nach einer kurze runde flog die direkt wieder raus. front extrem tief (angst vornüber zu kippen) und fahrverhalten einfach nur gruselig. mit der 66 kann man einen lowriser lenker fahren und dalles ist schön, mir gefällt das fahrverhalten sehr gut.


----------



## fone (14. Januar 2015)

ich hätt ja noch ne 170er sherman TPC+ mit 1.5er rohr


----------



## noocelo (14. Januar 2015)

wenn jemand mit einem DH-bike mit 130/160er federung nicht über steine und wurzeln kommt, hilft auch kein doppelt so langer federweg. 
klassisches üben ist hier angesagt, statt auf- und umrüsten. einfach fahren!


----------



## [elvis] (16. Januar 2015)

Downforced27 schrieb:


> Bin grad echt am verzweifeln. Ich hab nachdem ich schon 2,5 Jahre XC und AM gefahren bin nun diesen Sommer mit DH fahren angefangen. Ich hab allerdings das Problem das wenn irgendwelche Hindernisse wie Steine, Wurzeln... kommen ich mich einfach nicht auf dem Rad halten kann. Aber woran liegt das? Gibt es so ein Geheimnis quasi wie so ne Allzweckwaffe fürs DHlern? Oder könnte es daran liegen das ich einfach mit 130mm vorn und 160mm hinten zu wenig Federweg hab? Bin bis jetzt auch nur in Braunlage gefahren das soll ja noch nicht ganz so schwer sein aber selbst dort komm ich nicht klar.



Für mich war die Umrüstung auf Flatpedals mit ordentlichen Pins und 5.10-Schuhe ein Aha-Erlebnis in Sachen "auf dem Rad halten"...


----------



## Deleted 331894 (4. Februar 2015)

Also nur so aus meiner Erfahrungskiste:

Bei nem Spezl ham wir auch am Rad rumgedoktert (Federn, Lenker, Vorbau) bis wir irgendwan einsehn mussten das er einfach noch nicht genug "Quark" in dem Oberschenkeln / Oberkoerper hatte und deswegen so schlabbrig fuhr. Hat sich dann aber ab der 2 ten Saison sehr verbessert, mit Kraftsport im Winter etc.

Material is nich alles...


----------



## Downforced27 (4. Februar 2015)

Hab vor 4 Monaten mit Kraftsport angefangen. Würde jetzt kein Schnee liegen würde ich mal n update machen aber bei 10cm geh ich nimmer in Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (19. Februar 2015)

Mit einem Stinky sollte doch so einiges gehen. Da steckt aber definitiv die falsche Gabel drin. 180mm sollten problemlos funktionieren. Das reicht doch dann zum anfangen. Das Rad wird noch einige Zeit mehr können als Du.


----------



## Enginejunk (19. Februar 2015)

schau lieber erstmal nach ob du wirklich ne gabel mit 1.5er schaft drin hast, als 130mm variante ist mir da nicht wirklich eine bekannt. 

das steuerrohr ist je nach baujahr 1,5" komplett oder tapered, ist aber ein reduziersteuersatz auf 1 1/8"drin. 

der rahmen ist freigegeben für alle gabeln, kein problem. 

10mm mehr einbaulänge ändert dermassen wenig an der geo das merkt man nicht.
rein auf dem datenblatt ändert das den lenkwinkel um -0,5° und das tretlager kommt ganze 4mm höher. 
was sich aber beim fahren durch das mehr an SAG wieder relativiert.


----------



## Downforced27 (19. Februar 2015)

Is 1.5 durchgängig. Enginejunk du wohnst übrigens nich mal 30km von mir weg wenn du mal bock zum biken hast pn an mich... Bin allerdings Autolos und nich so flexi. Wenn ich nur Geld hätt wär schon längst ne längere drin.


----------



## mpmarv (20. Februar 2015)

Also das sich ein stinky mit 130er Gabel scheiße fährt, glaub ich dir direkt. Urban-Umbau 
Mach da eine geeignete Gabel rein, fahr nach Braunlage die gleiche Strecke nochmal und sag nochmal Bescheid.
Zum testen musst du ja nicht direkt oben den schweren DH fahren, sondern fährst die freeride, die ist ja entspannt


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Februar 2015)

wenns 1.5 durchgängig ist müsste das eh um das baujahr 2009 rum sein. was ist denn da jetz fürne gabel drin? 

bis april bin ich an krücken, danach aber gern. wll dieses jahr eh mal irgendwo hin. p.s.: auto habe ich auch keins...


----------



## Downforced27 (20. Februar 2015)

Genau bj. 09 isses auch. Gabel is ne Manitou Stance. War heut aufm Hometrail und hab gemerkt das sich n bissel Krafttraining auszahlt. Steinfeld macht überhaupt keine probleme mehr und der Rest wird immer besser. Das mit dem Steinfeld könnt aber auch daran liegen das es von nem Dude umgebaut wurde und jetzt springbar ist. 
Enginejunk dann mal gute Besserung und mal sehen obs was wird wenn wir beide Autolos sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downforced27 (23. Februar 2015)

Heuter hat mich die Erlösung überkommen. 15€ Turnschuhe vom Aldi . Die Dinger haben so nen geilen Grip auf dem Pedal... ohne Worte. Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein Wenig Oberschenkelmuckis und dann sollte das funktioniern. Bin jetzt mit diesem "Setup" noch nix krasses gefahren nur ein Paar Wurzeln im Wald nebenan aber ich bin der Meinung das es schon ein ziemlich Bringer ist.


----------



## Enginejunk (23. Februar 2015)

nunja, da haste mehr kohle für ne vernünftige gabel...


----------



## Downforced27 (23. Februar 2015)

Ist schon mal der richtige Anfang... . Da ich aber noch Schüler bin hab ich einfach nich so viel Geld für das Hobby über. Irgendwann dieses Jahr wird das aber hoffentlich noch mit der Gabel.


----------

